# Unisom poisoning



## amethyst205@hotmail.com (Nov 22, 2010)

What is the correct code for unisom poisoning? The physician chose 971.1 , but I look up the generic name for unisom in the drug table it directs me to 963.0. 

Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

963.0 is the correct code if taken accidentally.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2010)

I would hesitate to overrule the doc on this one as diphenhydramine HCL ( the main ingredient in Unisom) is anticholinergic.  So I can see a case for either code.  I would deferr to the physician on this one.  Also regardless of accidental or purposeful, you would use the 963.x or the 971.x code, along with the E code for accidental poisoning or suicide intention.


----------



## amethyst205@hotmail.com (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help!!


----------

